# We call him George...



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

This is "SWOGK BigShot George". 
We just call him George.
He was 8 weeks @ 17 lbs in these picts.

We think he's a cutie, Well, a headstrong, back talking cutie anyway...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh wow. Freakin handsome man there. Would love to see how he grows. Hope he keeps all his colors.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oooooooh I have a puppy crush!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the tri-colors. Beautiful boy. Of course he is head strong, wouldn't want it any other way. Best of luck with him.

Joe


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

well Hello George!!

such a handsome puppy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute little pup and congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the love and kind words ya'll
We took this boy to Petsmart after getting him vet'd and didn't out the truck good before folks were trying to buy him.

Between the employees and other shoppers, I didn't think we would ever get out of there. Everybody had to come get some George love for a minute. He's a stunner no doubt. Now if I can just get Bart to quit treating him like that's his next hot meal all will be well with the family. 
View attachment 25114

View attachment 25122


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Handsome lil fella congrats!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

George is adorable!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's beautiful, I love his coat color. I also love his name, too, good choice.


----------



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks ya'll. 
Red Nose, his name was a struggle. His grand daddy is Shotgun Boy, his daddy is OG Biggie. I wanted to honor both of them so BigShot it was. He wouldn't respond to it after a few weeks. So we decided we needed call him something else. So after calling out name after name with no response, we get to George. He looked up and barked. Said George again, he barked again.... So he kinda named himself.

This is a picture thread right? lol... 
Here's some picts. of his grand dad, dad, and his mom.

Shotgun Boy (Not my pict.)
View attachment 25250


OG Biggie (Not my pict.) 
View attachment 25258


(PR) Lilah Marie Hart his momma (Not my pict. either)
View attachment 25266


up:


----------



## melrose143bella (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh my how adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice ... I had a cat name George , we named him after curious George , cuz my cat was everywhere .. Good luck with him


----------



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the love ya'll. He's a little social butterfly. He likes him old female dogs and all people.

What he didn't like was his vet visit today.... 27.5 lbs. gained like 11 pound in like a month.
That boy is a chunk!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Adorable pup.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Handsome little dude!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

Learning to stay out of his mommas flowerbeds...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What a big boy he is!! And very handsome as well!


----------

